# Papa:"Pronto a tutto per pace ucraina". Macron:"Sogno coalizione mondiale vs Russia"



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

Il Papa si dice disponibile a ogni tentativo per porre fine alle ostilità russo-ucraine.

*"La pace in Ucraina è possibile.
Dobbiamo essere tutti pacifisti. 
Volere la pace, non solo una tregua che magari serva solo per riarmarsi

Io e il Vaticano siamo pronti a fare tutto il possibile per mediare e porre fine al conflitto in Ucraina

La Segreteria di Stato del Vaticano lavora e lavora bene e sta valutando qualsiasi ipotesi e dando valore a ogni spiraglio che possa portare verso un cessate il fuoco vero, e dei negoziati veri*

Siamo impegnati nel sostegno umanitario al popolo della martoriata Ucraina, che porto nel cuore insieme alle sue sofferenze
E poi cerchiamo di sviluppare una rete di rapporti che favorisca un avvicinamento tra le parti, per trovare delle soluzioni.
*Inoltre, la Santa Sede fa quello che deve per aiutare i prigionieri"*


Al contrario Macron lavora per creare ancora più ostilità e vorrebbe convincere tutto il mondo che invece in sede ONU, oltre che sul ramo economico e politico, ignora del tutto le istanze occidentali

*"La priorità numero uno della Francia è quella di contribuire alla pace in Ucraina e cercare di avere una dinamica mondiale per mettere pressione sulla Russia*
*Bisogna lavorare a stretto contatto con la Cina, l'India, tutte le regioni, il Medio Oriente, l'Africa, l'America Latina per creare un consenso crescente dicendo 'questa guerra è anche un vostro problema'


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

Bergoglio al posto di Stoltenberg, altro che Draghi

ci sono giusto dei dettagli da limare, tipo frasi come "smilitarizzare i cuori" che si addicono poco al ruolo


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

stamattina sui giornali svedesi novità, si fa per dire, sui gasdotti Nord Stream dal procuratore generale svedese

*"Il gasdotto Nord Stream è stato colpito da un grave sabotaggio, sono state trovate tracce di esplosivi su diversi oggetti estranei rinvenuti

Durante le indagini sulla scena del crimine condotte nel Mar Baltico sono stati raccolti molti reperti e l'area è stata accuratamente analizzata.

Le analisi effettuate mostrano residui di esplosivo su diversi oggetti estranei rinvenuti. 
Il lavoro di analisi avanzata continua per trarre conclusioni più affidabili sull'incidente
La collaborazione tra le autorità svedesi e quelle di altri Paesi è eccellente. 
Per il proseguimento delle indagini preliminari e delle varie collaborazioni in corso è importante poter lavorare in tranquillità
L'indagine preliminare è molto complessa ed estesa e non è ancora chiaro se qualcuno sarà accusato di un reato."*


pensavo che la Svezia fosse un paese serio, ma vedo che per provare a entrare nella fantomatica NATO è pronta a diventare l'Italia dei misteri di stato
dopo 40 giorni si sa solo l'ovvio e aggiungono pure che potrebbe non pagare nessuno...
altro che collaborazione eccellente, qui c'è un boicottaggio da caso studio...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il Papa si dice disponibile a ogni tentativo per porre fine alle ostilità russo-ucraine.
> 
> *"La pace in Ucraina è possibile.
> Dobbiamo essere tutti pacifisti.
> ...


ci manca solo che Broglio faccia mettere una X sul territorio italiano


----------



## vota DC (18 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Al contrario Macron lavora per creare ancora più ostilità e vorrebbe convincere tutto il mondo che invece in sede ONU, oltre che sul ramo economico e politico, ignora del tutto le istanze occidentali
> 
> *"La priorità numero uno della Francia è quella di contribuire alla pace in Ucraina e cercare di avere una dinamica mondiale per mettere pressione sulla Russia*
> *Bisogna lavorare a stretto contatto con la Cina, l'India, tutte le regioni, il Medio Oriente, l'Africa, l'America Latina per creare un consenso crescente dicendo 'questa guerra è anche un vostro problema'
> ...


La Francia si è impegnata a disimpegnarsi nelle sue ex colonie per far subentrare i russi, tendenza accentuata proprio dall'inizio guerra.
Macron non ha fiatato quando il creatore dei Brics Lula è stato eletto subito dopo aver detto che l'ucraina è responsabile della guerra.
Manca solo che forniscano l'atomica ad Hamas nella speranza che palestinesi e israeliani mano nella mano facciano pressioni insieme sulla Russia.


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

*telefonata di Erdogan a Putin per esortare a riaprire i negoziati


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

* Podolyak, consigliere di Zelensky, ha commentato il generale americano Milley secondo cui è improbabile un successo militare di Kiev

"La guerra potrebbe finire prima che l'Ucraina riprenda tutti i suoi territori"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

*Intelligence britannica:

I russi stanno riorganizzando e fortificando il fronte per difendere le loro posizioni, anche fino a 60 km dietro la linea attuale mettendo in conto eventuali nuove avanzate ucraine, in particolare verso la Crimea e tra Lugansk e Donetsk lungo il fiume Donec*


----------



## __king george__ (18 Novembre 2022)

soldato russo di 27 anni fuggito in Spagna attacca la Russia "portato in Ucraina con l'inganno,questa è una guerra criminale voluta dalla Russia,non ho niente da nascondere e sono pronto a dire tutto anche in un tribunale internazionale"


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> * Podolyak, consigliere di Zelensky, ha commentato il generale americano Milley secondo cui è improbabile un successo militare di Kiev
> 
> "La guerra potrebbe finire prima che l'Ucraina riprenda tutti i suoi territori"
> 
> ...


Ma va, domani Zelescone tirerà bamba dalla scrivania del Cremlino, ormai hanno accerchiato Mosca


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> soldato russo di 27 anni fuggito in Spagna attacca la Russia "portato in Ucraina con l'inganno,questa è una guerra criminale voluta dalla Russia,non ho niente da nascondere e sono pronto a dire tutto anche in un tribunale internazionale"


Parliamo di tutti i poveracci costretti a combattere da zelescone sacro, bloccati alla frontiera, separati dalle famiglie e spediti a morire per una guerra che non vinceranno mai. Ah no, quello é dovere


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

i "buoni" finlandesi hanno presentato oggi il progetto del muro al confine russo
1.300 km, alto 3 metri, telecamere con visore notturno, luci e altoparlanti

si aggiungono aii "buoni" polacchi con il muro sulla Bielorussia, già completato in estate a quanto dicono


questi sono i muri educativi dell'UE, urgentissimi con la gente che fa la processione per andare tra la neve in Polonia e Finlandia tramite boschi selvaggi schivando la fauna, non i muri disumani come quelli al confine USA con il Messico


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i "buoni" finlandesi hanno presentato oggi il progetto del muro al confine russo
> 1.300 km, alto 3 metri, telecamere con visore notturno, luci e altoparlanti
> 
> si aggiungono aii "buoni" polacchi con il muro sulla Bielorussia, già completato in estate a quanto dicono
> ...


Ma il padre di famiglia russo é una bestia di satana, il narcotrafficante messicano invece é contro il sistema, un santo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Novembre 2022)

Zelensky ha chiuso all’ ipotesi di negoziati poiché a suo avviso ogni concessione non può essere definita pace. Per Zelensky serve la completa demolizione dell’aggressione da parte della Russia.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha chiuso all’ ipotesi di negoziati poiché a suo avviso ogni concessione non può essere definita pace. Per Zelensky serve la completa demolizione dell’aggressione da parte della Russia.​



È arrivato il momento di isolarlo una volta per tutte.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> È arrivato il momento di *isolarlo* una volta per tutte.



Credo che @hakaishin userebbe un altro temine più “definitivo”.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha chiuso all’ ipotesi di negoziati poiché a suo avviso ogni concessione non può essere definita pace. Per Zelensky serve la completa demolizione dell’aggressione da parte della Russia.​


E il pazzo sarebbe il russo


----------



## hakaishin (19 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha chiuso all’ ipotesi di negoziati poiché a suo avviso ogni concessione non può essere definita pace. Per Zelensky serve la completa demolizione dell’aggressione da parte della Russia.​


Serve un colpo di pistola o un po’ di polonio.


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

dopo la scenetta a favore di telegram dagli ucraini (social creato dai cattivi russi...), ecco subentra la realtà

*vice ministro ucraino ammette pubblicamente che a Kherson non si potrà vivere in inverno.*

sarà la quarta volta in cui i civili andranno via: dal 24 febbraio alla conquista di marzo, durante l'occupazione, prima del ritiro russo e adesso con gli ucraini di nuovo

ovviamente non fa notizia...perchè, come sempre, a nessuno interessa come vivono quei poveretti e si gioca a risiko


----------



## Swaitak (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo la scenetta a favore di telegram dagli ucraini (social creato dai cattivi russi...), ecco subentra la realtà
> 
> *vice ministro ucraino ammette pubblicamente che a Kherson non si potrà vivere in inverno.*
> 
> ...


l'importante che vinca Zelensky col culo al caldo, degli altri chi se ne frega


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Novembre 2022)

*L'Europa dovrà pagare 60 miliardi all'anno per mantenere l'Ucraina*


----------



## vota DC (22 Novembre 2022)

Gli ucraini sembra vogliano concentrarsi su Capo Kilburn. Se non è una mossa per ingannare i russi è molto pericolosa. Siamo con l'inverno alle porte e si tratta di una fascia costiera con 5 chilometri nel punto più stretto ed è una zona paludosa. È più azzardato di uno sbarco su Sebastopoli: una zona praticamente vuota (niente fabbriche, città o aereoporti) e con lungo attraversamento per essere fornita. Strano poi che gli Usa non abbiano messo il veto per un delirio del genere. Serve dal punto di vista della propaganda perché hanno fatto i confini con il sedere e quel punto farebbe parte della regione di Mykolaiv che è da tutt'altra parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di tutti i poveracci costretti a combattere da zelescone sacro, bloccati alla frontiera, separati dalle famiglie e spediti a morire per una guerra che non vinceranno mai. Ah no, quello é dovere


Guerra che parzialmente hanno già vinto, dato che uno degli obiettivi iniziali era quello di riportare l'Ucraina sotto la sfera russa con un governo deciso da Mosca, stile bielorussia.


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2022)

*Washington Post:

il reporter di Associated Press, che aveva assicurato fosse un missile russo a cadere in Polonia, è stato licenziato*


----------



## vota DC (22 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guerra che parzialmente hanno già vinto, dato che uno degli obiettivi iniziali era quello di riportare l'Ucraina sotto la sfera russa con un governo deciso da Mosca, stile bielorussia.


Non che la Bielorussia abbia chissà che sovranità limitata, il suo presidente si è spesso imboscato quando c'erano interventi russi, tipo in Georgia e Moldavia i bielorussi non ci sono andati, hanno dato le basi in questa guerra senza mandare un soldatino. Un po' tipo la Grecia di 20 anni fa che non è intervenuta contro la Serbia perché ha pessimi rapporti con gli albanesi e i kosovari quindi più libertà di manovra dell'Italia che ha dato appoggio a operazioni Nato che la danneggiavano come l'abbattimento di Gheddafi.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*Borrell al parlamento UE:*

*"Un altro attacco, come quello dei giorni scorsi al sistema elettrico ucraino, da parte della Russia lo distruggerà completamente.*

*E in quel caso non si potranno più usare le infrastrutture di carico e scarico nei porti, con effetti anche sulla capacità di esportazione di prodotti alimentari"


Ansa*


ora ha perso la boria il soldato Borrell, insieme alla bionda dalla permanente perfetta in spilletta ucraina
si preoccupa dei porti...preoccupati della gente innanzitutto e spingi per l'armistizio, non fare il portaborse americano


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borrell al parlamento UE:*
> 
> *"Un altro attacco, come quello dei giorni scorsi al sistema elettrico ucraino, da parte della Russia lo distruggerà completamente.*
> 
> ...


Sti russi, sono dei veri e propri terroristi.

Puntano solo e soltanto alla popolazione civile, costringendoli a stare al freddo e al buio o ad emigrare causando problemi all' Europa.

Non avessero le armi nucleari, i terroristi andrebbero davvero presi a calci in culo.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *L'Europa dovrà pagare 60 miliardi all'anno per mantenere l'Ucraina*



Campiamo già il NordAfrica e gli USA, che vuoi che sia. Campiamo tutti, compresi i venditori di bandiere arcobaleno.

Maledetti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sti russi, sono dei veri e propri terroristi.
> 
> Puntano solo e soltanto alla popolazione civile, costringendoli a stare al freddo e al buio o ad emigrare causando problemi all' Europa.
> 
> Non avessero le armi nucleari, i terroristi andrebbero davvero presi a calci in culo.


immagino che nel porto non caricassero le armi..
e come scrivevo prima.. la Russia lo diceva che le interferenze avrebbero provocato delle conseguenze! poi se vi aspettate che non ci siano delle ripercussioni anche per la popolazione.. mi sa che siete dei presuntuosi 
cioè i russi vengono inchiappetati
e in tutta risposta devono spargere petali?

Un po' impraticabile non credete?
ma chi si scriveva che erano tutte chiacchiere.

Quindi...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> immagino che nel porto non caricassero le armi..
> e come scrivevo prima.. la Russia lo diceva che le interferenze avrebbero provocato delle conseguenze! poi se vi aspettate che non ci siano delle ripercussioni anche per la popolazione.. mi sa che siete dei presuntuosi
> cioè i russi vengono inchiappetati
> e in tutta risposta devono spargere petali?
> ...


I russi non stanno solo compiendo azioni con fini militari.

Stanno compiendo azione *puramente *atte a terrorizzare la popolazione civile.
Se non è questa la definizione di terrorismo, non so quale altra sia.

Mi spiace.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Novembre 2022)

Non so.. mi ricorda la storia di attacchi nelle case dei civili,per poi vedere che in quelle case erano strapiene di munizioni.. quindi tanto occupate dai civili non era..  come ho letto la critica dei soldati russi abbandonati da Putin.. come i civili addestrati per combattere.. insomma il senso del mio messaggio è che ha cercato di non arrivare a questo! diversamente dagli americani.. ma purtroppo una azione comporta una risposta..
e il freddo colpisce tutti..
e ahimè queste sono le ripercussioni.

Ma devi pure considerare il terrorismo che viviamo noi per il caro bollette! non sono pochi i compaesani che si chiedono come faranno ad andare avanti.. 
anche questo è terrorismo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non so.. mi ricorda la storia di attacchi nelle case dei civili,per poi vedere che in quelle case erano strapiene di munizioni.. quindi tanto occupate dai civili non era..  come ho letto la critica dei soldati russi abbandonati da Putin.. come i civili addestrati per combattere.. insomma il senso del mio messaggio è che ha cercato di non arrivare a questo! diversamente dagli americani.. ma purtroppo una azione comporta una risposta..
> e il freddo colpisce tutti..
> e ahimè queste sono le ripercussioni.
> 
> ...


Paragonare le nostre bollette con la vita che sta passando l' ucraino medio ( non i vari Piotr che vedi in tv, la gente come noi)...è abbastanza alienante...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Paragonare le nostre bollette con la vita che sta passando l' ucraino medio ( non i vari Piotr che vedi in tv, la gente come noi)...è abbastanza alienante...


Ok vai a vedere i suicidi dall'inizio della crisi (2007) ad oggi e poi mi dici se erano aliene quelle morti.. se poi pensi che in futuro sarà meglio auguri  quella non è disperazione..
No figurati.. questo non è terrore..
(l'ho tirato fuori al "terrorismo" che hai fatto presente..)


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi non stanno solo compiendo azioni con fini militari.
> 
> Stanno compiendo azione *puramente *atte a terrorizzare la popolazione civile.
> Se non è questa la definizione di terrorismo, non so quale altra sia.
> ...


Se gli angloamericani avessero bombardato con questo criterio la guerra sarebbe finita nel 1943, invece hanno bombardato cercando di salvare l'apparato produttivo tedesco: il massimo della produzione industriale tedesca stato raggiunto nel 1944 nonostante avessero già perso moltissimi territori.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*sindaco pugile di Kiev alla Bild:

"E' il nostro inverno più duro dal 1945, non escludo che alcuni cittadini di Kiev possano essere trasferiti"*


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*Parlamento europeo si mobilita per colletta di acquisto generatori per le città ucraine*

*nel mentre si collega il capo gabinetto di Zelensky:

"Il sistema elettrico sta per collassare.
Il ritmo della distruzione supera quello della costruzione, il vostro aiuto è vitale"*


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se gli angloamericani avessero bombardato con questo criterio la guerra sarebbe finita nel 1943, invece hanno bombardato cercando di salvare l'apparato produttivo tedesco: il massimo della produzione industriale tedesca stato raggiunto nel 1944 nonostante avessero già perso moltissimi territori.


Se nel 1943 il mio bis nonno non avesse infioppetato la mia bis nonna io non sarei qua a scrivere....


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*il gruppo socialisti e democratici porta in aula una risoluzione per definire la Russia come "sponsor terrorista"*

*passa con 58 contrari e 44 astenuti

il M5S si è astenuto

tra i contrari l'indipendente Donato (ex FDI) e i tre di sinistra (Bartolo, Cozzolino, Smeriglio)

il Pd era contrario, ma l'ha votato ugualmente per non finire in strumentalizzazione*

*lo stesso vale per vari gruppi di centro-destra che fino a stamattina sono stati in dubbio*


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

che bravi piddini e grillini, appena vanno all'opposizione in Italia e non hanno più responsabilità di governo magicamente diventano allergici alla retorica bellica maggioritaria pensando ad una strada di pace
uno si tura il naso e l'altro se ne lava le mani restando neutrale

per il resto, ormai è noto che fare un atto non contro la Russia ti porti al fango mediatico
non tanti hanno le palle per tirare dritto e pure i gruppi fuori dalla maggioranza ci sono cascati


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Parlamento europeo si mobilita per colletta di acquisto generatori per le città ucraine
> 
> nel mentre si collega il capo gabinetto di Zelensky:
> 
> ...


boh di certo un inverno con soli gruppi elettrogeni non lo passano, lascino Zelenski a marcire da solo a Kiev


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Parlamento europeo si mobilita per colletta di acquisto generatori per le città ucraine
> 
> nel mentre si collega il capo gabinetto di Zelensky:
> 
> ...


Non sono bombardamenti in funzione di futura occupazione come quelli angloamericani (milioni di morti nei quartieri residenziali però la produzione di carri armati passa da 13000 a quasi 19000 perché le fabbriche non le toccano) ma un bombardamento per paralizzare l'intero paese, è ovvio che distruggono più velocemente di quanto ricostruiscono o finisce con blackout di un paio di ore e basta.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi non stanno solo compiendo azioni con fini militari.
> 
> Stanno compiendo azione *puramente *atte a terrorizzare la popolazione civile.
> Se non è questa la definizione di terrorismo, non so quale altra sia.
> ...


Un po’ come Hiroshima e Nagasaki insomma…se non è terrorismo vaporizzare 50mila persone…


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Parlamento europeo si mobilita per colletta di acquisto generatori per le città ucraine
> 
> nel mentre si collega il capo gabinetto di Zelensky:
> 
> ...


Se si arrendono finisce tutto eh, senza bisogno di venire a rubare soldi a noi.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

La centrale di Zaporizhzhia è in totale blackout. Sono entrati in funzione i generatori diesel per il raffreddamento, ed i livelli radioattivi sono sotto controllo.​


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> La centrale di Zaporizhzhia è in totale blackout. Sono entrati in funzione i generatori diesel per il raffreddamento.​


è da un pò che ci giocano..


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*portavoce ministero degli Esteri russo su telegram:*
*
"Noi sponsor del terrorismo per Ue ?
*
*Allora propongo di nominare UE come sponsor dell'idiozia"*


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*ministro degli Esteri ucraino su twitter:*

*"Oggi altri 70 missili da crociera sull'Ucraina*

*Dovete dotarci di tutti i sistemi di difesa aerea disponibili"*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Novembre 2022)

Dovete mi sembra ovvio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro degli Esteri ucraino su twitter:*
> 
> *"Oggi altri 70 missili da crociera sull'Ucraina*
> 
> *Dovete dotarci di tutti i sistemi di difesa aerea disponibili"*



Si tratta chiaramente di un errore, i missili sono terminati 1 mese dopo l'inizio della guerra.
Ieri comunque ho sentito uno del governo ugraino affermare nuovamente che se in europa esiste la pace, questo è solamente grazie all'ugraina. E per questo motivo servono più armi per impedire che la Russia arrivi in europa  

Quando si lasceranno questi megalomani nella loro brodaglia sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

*Medvedev trolla l'occidente : *"I nemici continuano a 'calcolare' attentamente i nostri lanci e i nostri rifornimenti. Invano sperano nell'esaurimento delle nostre possibilità. Continuano. Abbastanza per tutti!"


----------



## JDT (23 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dovete mi sembra ovvio


Ti reputo una persona che ragiona anche se il mio pensiero è spesso diverso, perciò ti do un consiglio: verifica sempre che quello che leggi sia vero  io lo faccio spesso.


----------



## JDT (23 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Medvedev trolla l'occidente : *"I nemici continuano a 'calcolare' attentamente i nostri lanci e i nostri rifornimenti. Invano sperano nell'esaurimento delle nostre possibilità. Continuano. Abbastanza per tutti!"


Al momento, quanto pubblicato dagli analisti militari sembra piuttosto meticoloso, immagino che le intelligence siano ancora più accurate. Per altri 25 giorni circa non ci saranno missili midrang russi, ma riadattamento di altre gittate e mezzi, pian piano finiranno anche quelle, anche se ormai è tardi per i poveri ucraini, la Russia con questa tattica ha compiuto un vero e proprio genocidio, salvo interventi UE.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro degli Esteri ucraino su twitter:*
> 
> *"Oggi altri 70 missili da crociera sull'Ucraina*
> 
> *Dovete dotarci di tutti i sistemi di difesa aerea disponibili"*


Dovete?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ti reputo una persona che ragiona anche se il mio pensiero è spesso diverso, perciò ti do un consiglio: verifica sempre che *quello che leggi sia vero  i*o lo faccio spesso.


Finché sono annunci di questo tipo faccio a meno.. tanto che siano vere o no non spostano niente.. per decenza spero che non ci sia il dovete 
Tutto qua


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ti reputo una persona che ragiona anche se il mio pensiero è spesso diverso, perciò ti do un consiglio: verifica sempre che quello che leggi sia vero  io lo faccio spesso.


è un ottimo consiglio ma tutto quello che riporto nei virgolettati è vero, sempre
anche in questo caso, ha chiesto di avere nuove armi di difesa aerea
"dobbiamo dotarci" o "dovete dotarci" è sinonimo da mesi, visto che siamo gli unici fornitori e la loro capacità interna è esaurita dalla primavera scorsa
è una differenza in questo caso inesistente

in arrivo altri 400 milioni dagli USA...siamo a oltre 19 miliardi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un ottimo consiglio ma tutto quello che riporto nei virgolettati è vero, sempre
> anche in questo caso, ha chiesto di avere nuove armi di difesa aerea
> "dobbiamo dotarci" o "dovete dotarci" è sinonimo da mesi, visto che siamo gli unici fornitori e la loro capacità interna è esaurita dalla primavera scorsa


Ma siamo chi? Il 75%% degli aiuti militari proviene da USA e UK. 
L'Italia ha inviato il 2/3% degli aiuti militari.

Siamo chi?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma siamo chi? Il 75%% degli aiuti militari proviene da USA e UK.
> L'Italia ha inviato il 2/3% degli aiuti militari.
> 
> Siamo chi?



In effetti, gli avremo mandato 4 pistole del '70


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma siamo chi? Il 75%% degli aiuti militari proviene da USA e UK.
> L'Italia ha inviato il 2/3% degli aiuti militari.
> 
> Siamo chi?


infatti siamo è inteso come blocco occidentale, di cui facciamo parte volenti o nolenti, non come italiani
a livello europeo l'Italia comunque fa il suo


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti, gli avremo mandato 4 pistole del '70


ora non esageriamo però...il drago ha messo segreto di stato, ergo non penso siano i tric trac e le cipolline


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In effetti, gli avremo mandato 4 pistole del '70


No ora non esageriamo, neanche questo è vero. Abbiamo inviato qualcosa di valido e soprattutto che loro sono in grado di utilizzare. Sicuramente non gli abbiamo inviato le nostre dotazioni migliori, ma questo perché è anche impossibile farlo, abbiamo delle forze armate con dell'equipaggiamento moderno sufficiente solo per noi, le nostre riserve sono scarse purtroppo.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Novembre 2022)

Torniamo al titolo del topic: il Papa farebbe di tutto per fermare la guerra,ne siamo certi?Urlerebbe in piazza San Pietro W LA FIG....?Per me piuttosto si farebbe impalare.


----------



## ignaxio (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un ottimo consiglio ma tutto quello che riporto nei virgolettati è vero, sempre
> anche in questo caso, ha chiesto di avere nuove armi di difesa aerea
> "dobbiamo dotarci" o "dovete dotarci" è sinonimo da mesi, visto che siamo gli unici fornitori e la loro capacità interna è esaurita dalla primavera scorsa
> è una differenza in questo caso inesistente
> ...


Sembrano sempre soldoni ma sono spiccioli. Conta che un paesello come l’Italia spende quasi 1000 miliardi ogni anno.
Per fare un paragone, è come se tu spendi 1000€/mese e vedresti un amico più ricco che da 40 centesimi a un amico in difficoltà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sembrano sempre soldoni ma sono spiccioli. Conta che un paesello come l’Italia spende quasi 1000 miliardi ogni anno.
> Per fare un paragone, è come se tu spendi 1000€/mese e vedresti un amico più ricco che da 40 centesimi a un amico in difficoltà.


Considerando che la spesa militare USA si aggira sugli 800 miliardi all'anno.


----------



## sunburn (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un po’ come Hiroshima e Nagasaki insomma…se non è terrorismo vaporizzare 50mila persone…


Certo che lo fu. Ma, secondo il tuo modo di ragionare sulla questione Russi- Ucraina, fu colpa di Hiroito che non si arrese.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Certo che lo fu. Ma, secondo il tuo modo di ragionare sulla questione Russi- Ucraina, fu colpa di Hiroito che non si arrese.


Infatti fu proprio per quello che sganciarono le bombe atomiche. E rimane l’atto più vile della storia, così come tanti altri perpetrati dai buoni del mondo


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Certo che lo fu. Ma, secondo il tuo modo di ragionare sulla questione Russi- Ucraina, fu colpa di Hiroito che non si arrese.


Non dire così che poi crei un paradosso


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti fu proprio per quello che sganciarono le bombe atomiche. E rimane l’atto più vile della storia, così come tanti altri perpetrati dai buoni del mondo


Bisognerebbe sapere discernere tra i contesti, tra seconda guerra mondiale e quello che sta accadendo oggi penso ci sia un abisso di differenza o no? 

Tra il periodo finale di un conflitto mondiale sanguinoso (dove comunque sono i giapponesi ad iniziare le ostilità nel pacifico) ed una guerra condotta nel 2022 con un mondo diverso ed una guerra che la Russia ha iniziato.

Ed a prescindere da questo, se è un crimine l'uno un altro deve essere quindi giustificato a 70 anni di distanza? 

Perché se uno è un crimine l'altro non lo è o è colpa di chi non si arrende? 

Basta essere onesti e dire: "Sono anti-americano, supporto a prescindere chi gli va contro". 

E finisce lì.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe sapere discernere tra i contesti, tra seconda guerra mondiale e quello che sta accadendo oggi penso ci sia un abisso di differenza o no?
> 
> Tra il periodo finale di un conflitto mondiale sanguinoso (dove comunque sono i giapponesi ad iniziare le ostilità nel pacifico) ed una guerra condotta nel 2022 con un mondo diverso ed una guerra che la Russia ha iniziato.
> 
> ...


No, semplicemente basta essere obiettivi, cosa che evidentemente non riuscite a fare.
Perché a me va benissimo dare dei terroristi ai russi ma solo se si riconoscono anche gli altri come terroristi dato ciò che è stato fatto in passato. E non c’è nulla da discernere perché rimaranno per sempre quelli che hanno VAPORIZZATO 50mila persone senza motivo.
A me sta sullo stomaco che c’è chi non può parlare dato il proprio passato e da del terrorista e criminale agli altri. 
RIDICOLO, semplicemente RIDICOLO.
E finisce li


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Certo che lo fu. Ma, secondo il tuo modo di ragionare sulla questione Russi- Ucraina, fu colpa di Hiroito che non si arrese.



Colpa?

Si parte dall'assunto che chi vince una guerra ha sempre ragione.

Dopo tanti discorsi pomposamente moralisti, vale la legge della jungla quindi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Basta parlare dei criminali statunitensi, loro per un motivo o per un altro sono sempre "perdonati".
Passiamo alle cose serie:

*"L'ucraina chiede altri razzi, ma la NATO è a corto di munizioni"
 *


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Basta parlare dei criminali statunitensi, loro per un motivo o per un altro sono sempre "perdonati".
> Passiamo alle cose serie:
> 
> *"L'ucraina chiede altri razzi, ma la NATO è a corto di munizioni"
> *


Interessante che venga dato per assodato che gli Stati Uniti e la Nato VOGLIANO la guerra, ma che non si siano preparati per portarla avanti.

Bella matassa da sbrogliare...eh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Interessante che venga dato per assodato che gli Stati Uniti VOGLIANO la guerra, ma che non si siano preparati per portarla avanti.



Nell'articolo si parla di una NATO impreparata ad una guerra convenzionale, dal momento che bombardamenti del genere non se ne vedevano dagli anni 90. Negli ultimi 30 anni gli USA hanno fatto praticamente lotte al terrorismo (come lo chiamano loro  ), operazioni di pace (come le chiamano loro ) e lotta alle milizie talebane, lasciando da parte la "vecchia industria di artiglieria pesante" e portando avanti un altro tipo di tecnologia di precisione.
Parole di Di Liddo, analista del Cesi.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo si parla di una NATO impreparata ad una guerra convenzionale, dal momento che bombardamenti del genere non se ne vedevano dagli anni 90. Negli ultimi 30 anni gli USA hanno fatto praticamente lotte al terrorismo (come lo chiamano loro  ), operazioni di pace (come le chiamano loro ) e lotta alle milizie talebane, lasciando da parte la "vecchia industria di artiglieria pesante" e portando avanti un altro tipo di tecnologia di precisione.
> Parole di Di Liddo, analista del Cesi.


possono sempre mandare la nonnetta americana con la colt acquistata dal tabaccaio


----------



## Milanoide (24 Novembre 2022)

Sarebbe ora di far provare ai cittadini russi le stesse condizioni che stanno subendo gli ucraini


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora di far provare ai cittadini russi le stesse condizioni che stanno subendo gli ucraini


Non è possibile.

E comunque, andrebbero colpiti solo gli invasati.

Come non è giusto colpire i civili ucraini, non è giusto nemmeno colpire civili russi che in tutta probabilità sono in maggioranza contro l' Operazione Speciale ( LOL )


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

ieri sera il soldato Borrell esultava per l'accordo tra Serbia e Kosovo sulle targhe di residenti serbi non più riconosciute in Kosovo
dopo mesi ha partorito il topolino...ora è da vedere se lo rispetteranno veramente peraltro

gli ucraini non possono aspettare mesi...muova il culo iberico


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bho io continuo a leggere date sbagliate e fatti taciuti e finiscono con la parola "verità"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Interessante che venga dato per assodato che gli Stati Uniti e la Nato VOGLIANO la guerra, ma che non si siano preparati per portarla avanti.
> 
> Bella matassa da sbrogliare...eh


Peccato che il loro vero obiettivo sia la Cina 
sicuramente non usano artiglieria pesante..

e non venga dato.. incredibile che addirittura un giornale americano dica che erano preparati da ben 8 anni ( li provocava x forza) a un intervento in Ucraina  e qui si continua a mettere in dubbio i fatti


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*ambasciatore USA all'ONU:*
*
"Vladimir Putin è determinato a ridurre le infrastrutture energetiche ucraine in macerie.
*
*Ha deciso che se non può prendere l'Ucraina con la forza, congelerà il paese".


Ansa*


----------



## Milanoide (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è possibile.
> 
> E comunque, andrebbero colpiti solo gli invasati.
> 
> Come non è giusto colpire i civili ucraini, non è giusto nemmeno colpire civili russi che in tutta probabilità sono in maggioranza contro l' Operazione Speciale ( LOL )


Si in realtà mi basterebbero ritorsioni mirate contro i vertici russi. 
Intendevo che è tempo di smettere di giocare in difesa


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*Sei funzionari americani, che vogliono restare anonimi, hanno detto a Politico di attendersi mesi invernali di stallo sul campo tuttavia nel caso di improbabile collasso russo sul fronte potrebbero esserci attacchi chimici come il nervino Novichok usato su Navalny o altri presi da farmaci *


----------



## Milanoide (24 Novembre 2022)

Le ultime mosse di Putin mi sembrano dettate da rabbia distruttrice che presto potrebbe abbattersi sui suoi stessi connazionali.
Connazionali rei di non essere stati all'altezza delle ambizioni dello Zar.
Tema ricorrente nei regimi con un solo uomo al comando.
Speriamo che i russi si accorgano in tempo di dove li sta trascinando...


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*NATO a corto di munizioni può frenare riconquiste ucraine*

*Si parla tanto di droni e missili, ma l'arma principale più usata restano i cannoni con le munizioni da 155 mm

NATO ne ha mandati 1,3 milioni dall'inizio dell'invasione ma ne servono molti di più*

*nella fasi più cruente gli ucraini ne hanno usati 20.000 al giorno per l'artiglieria pesante*


Repubblica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Le ultime mosse di Putin mi sembrano dettate da rabbia distruttrice che presto potrebbe abbattersi sui suoi stessi connazionali.
> Connazionali rei di non essere stati all'altezza delle ambizioni dello Zar.
> Tema ricorrente nei regimi con un solo uomo al comando.
> Speriamo che i russi si accorgano in tempo di dove li sta trascinando...


Fidati che si erano accorti ben prima delle mire di qualcun'altro.. ( anni ) e non stanno in Russia 
ma secondo voi in tutti questi anni che si tentava di mettere la russiofobia, con accuse che sparivano alla voce prove.. i russi non si sono fatti delle domande!?  tra l'altro com effetto contrario in patria  si sono uniti ancora di più..

Questa è stata la realtà..
poi se volete seguire la propaganda fate pure..
continuate ad aspettare un colpo di stato civile 
Tra l'altro penso che lo faremo prima noi


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

*Via libera al parlamento europeo per il prestito da 18 miliardi all'Ucraina

interessi agevolati e necessità di future riforme, erogato in rate trimestrali


Ansa*


----------



## Milanoide (24 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Fidati che si erano accorti ben prima delle mire di qualcun'altro.. ( anni ) e non stanno in Russia
> ma secondo voi in tutti questi anni che si tentava di mettere la russiofobia, con accuse che sparivano alla voce prove.. i russi non si sono fatti delle domande!?  tra l'altro com effetto contrario in patria  si sono uniti ancora di più..
> 
> Questa è stata la realtà..
> ...


Non mi aspetto niente dai russi, sono cazzacci loro.
In quanto nazi-separatista, sono sempre stato solidale con gli Ucraini che si vogliono liberare dal giogo russo.
Ottimo se si fa un colpo di stato in Italia. 
Così andrà in pezzi questa feik nazione basata solo sulle buone intenzioni


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Colpa?
> 
> Si parte dall'assunto che chi vince una guerra ha sempre ragione.
> 
> Dopo tanti discorsi pomposamente moralisti, vale la legge della jungla quindi.


Non ho capito se non hai capito tu il senso del post che hai quotato o se non ho capito io il senso del post che sto quotando.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

comunque per quelli che scrivevano
" Non useranno mai l'atomica al massimo sarà una guerra convenzionale,come hanno sempre fatto" bhe purtroppo vi sbagliate...

lo dico da inizio conflitto che appena uno delle controparti la vede male, la loro pazzia li porterà ad usare la bomba! quella teoria del nucleare usato come soprammobile, non esiste se il conflitto sarà enorme... Mettetevelo bene in testa! non lo scrivo per diffondere paura ma per rendervi realistici! perché hanno dato già abbastanza sfoggiò di scelte illogiche finora..
la più grande rimane la distruzione dei gasdotti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Via libera al parlamento europeo per il prestito da 18 miliardi all'Ucraina
> 
> interessi agevolati e necessità di future riforme, erogato in rate trimestrali
> 
> ...



Ma quale prestito ad interessi agevolati, questi pezzenti non restituiranno neanche il 10% di tutti gli aiuti ricevuti.
Avevano le pezze al cù già prima della guerra, figuriamoci ora e soprattutto in futuro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale prestito ad interessi agevolati, questi pezzenti non restituiranno neanche il 10% di tutti gli aiuti ricevuti.
> Avevano le pezze al cù già prima della guerra, figuriamoci ora e soprattutto in futuro


Tanto o si farà un reset o non ci sarà nessun futuro
I folli del mondo la vedono così...
anche perché insistono a non dirci che tutta la catena costruita per dominare sta cadendo a pezzi.. insisteranno con " lo facciamo per l'Ucraina! " e meglio che "abbiamo sperimentato e siamo finiti gambe all'aria..." Il capitalismo non ha futuro..


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No, semplicemente basta essere obiettivi, cosa che evidentemente non riuscite a fare.
> Perché a me va benissimo dare dei terroristi ai russi ma solo se si riconoscono anche gli altri come terroristi dato ciò che è stato fatto in passato. E non c’è nulla da discernere perché rimaranno per sempre quelli che hanno VAPORIZZATO 50mila persone senza motivo.
> A me sta sullo stomaco che c’è chi non può parlare dato il proprio passato e da del terrorista e criminale agli altri.
> RIDICOLO, semplicemente RIDICOLO.
> E finisce li


Stiamo parlando di Ucraina - Russia 2022, quello che è successo e fatto da altri 70 e passa anni fa non è una giustificazione per gli sbagli di un altro. 

Poi senza motivo, parliamone. Nel contesto della seconda guerra mondiale chiunque avesse avuto l'atomica per primo l'avrebbe utilizzata, sai che anche il Giappone aveva un programma atomico all'epoca no? 

È come se stessimo qua a parlare dei tedeschi perché nella prima guerra mondiale furono i primi ad utilizzare armi chimiche che oggi sono vietate, una volta avuta la disponibilità le utilizzarono anche gli eserciti dell'Intesa. 

Nel contesto della seconda guerra mondiale chiunque fosse arrivato per prima al nucleare l'avrebbe utilizzato, questo è chiaro e definito dai programmi atomici dei vari paesi, ecco questa è vera ipocrisia, "Eeeh ma gli USA l'hanno usata", perché gli altri cosa stavano cercando di fare? 

Cerchiamo di essere seri dai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

Intanto notizia da confermare, prendetela per quello che è. 

*La Cina avrebbe sospeso l'importazione di petrolio russo in accordo a quanto pattuito al G20 con le altre nazioni.*

Se confermato una bella botta per la Russia dal punto di vista politico.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto notizia da confermare, prendetela per quello che è.
> 
> *La Cina avrebbe sospeso l'importazione di petrolio russo in accordo a quanto pattuito al G20 con le altre nazioni.*
> 
> Se confermato una bella botta per la Russia dal punto di vista politico.


Sarebbe clamoroso ( se non di facciata )


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarebbe clamoroso ( se non di facciata )


Gira voce che al G20 si siano accordati per cercare di forzare le due parti a trovare un accordo. La Cina farebbe pressioni sulla Russia e gli USA sull'Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto notizia da confermare, prendetela per quello che è.
> 
> *La Cina avrebbe sospeso l'importazione di petrolio russo in accordo a quanto pattuito al G20 con le altre nazioni.*
> 
> Se confermato una bella botta per la Russia dal punto di vista politico.


sono giorni che se ne parla, ma non è per forza come si pensa perchè c'è chi dice sia solo un modo per avere un contratto ancora più vantaggioso sempre per il petrolio russo che oggi arriva con il 35% di sconto

praticamente come quando si fa la disdetta a sky per avere la chiamata con l'offerta migliore


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono giorni che se ne parla, ma non è per forza come si pensa perchè c'è chi dice sia solo un modo per avere un contratto ancora più vantaggioso sempre per il petrolio russo che oggi arriva con il 35% di sconto


Il vero vincitore di questa guerra alla fine sarà la Cina, come fu per il COVID.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di Ucraina - Russia 2022, quello che è successo e fatto da altri 70 e passa anni fa non è una giustificazione per gli sbagli di un altro.
> 
> Poi senza motivo, parliamone. Nel contesto della seconda guerra mondiale chiunque avesse avuto l'atomica per primo l'avrebbe utilizzata, sai che anche il Giappone aveva un programma atomico all'epoca no?
> 
> ...


Ma con una risposta così dici pure di essere seri?
Ma per cortesia.
L’hanno sganciata loro, punto. Una delle tante macchie indelebili della loro storia di sangue. Punto. È difficile riconoscere le atrocità che hanno commesso? O sono per forza santi? Il resto sono chiacchiere.
Giustifichereste qualsiasi cosa a stelle e a strisce..
Mah


----------



## Swaitak (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto notizia da confermare, prendetela per quello che è.
> 
> *La Cina avrebbe sospeso l'importazione di petrolio russo in accordo a quanto pattuito al G20 con le altre nazioni.*
> 
> Se confermato una bella botta per la Russia dal punto di vista politico.


quindi i cinesi non importanto e quelli del g7 tranne i cojoni europei si


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma con una risposta così dici pure di essere seri?
> Ma per cortesia.
> L’hanno sganciata loro, punto. Una delle tante macchie indelebili della loro storia di sangue. Punto. È difficile riconoscere le atrocità che hanno commesso? O sono per forza santi? Il resto sono chiacchiere.
> Giustifichereste qualsiasi cosa a stelle e a strisce..
> Mah


Io non sto giustificando nulla, ma estrapolare gli eventi storici e giudicarli con gli "occhi" di oggi è esattamente la stessa identica cosa che fanno gli idioti della cancel culture, ne più ne meno.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Via libera al parlamento europeo per il prestito da 18 miliardi all'Ucraina
> 
> interessi agevolati e necessità di future riforme, erogato in rate trimestrali
> 
> ...



Ah, ecco.

La Grecia è stata stroncata, però.

E vogliono stroncare anche noi, perché sanno che saremmo i veri padroni del Mediterraneo insieme ai greci, e potremmo fare il bello e cattivo tempo, invece adesso hanno trasformato il Mediterraneo nella nostra tomba.

Poi un giorno qualcuno ci rifletterà sopra, eh.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, ecco.
> 
> La Grecia è stata stroncata, però.
> 
> ...


Non siamo padroni del Mediterraneo perché per decenni abbiamo avuto governi che non hanno avuto la minima voglia di impegnare l'Italia nel ruolo di potenza regionale nel Mediterraneo.

Per farlo poi mancano anche i soldi, devi investire nel settore militare per esercitare direttamente o indirettamente la tua forza. 

Stiamo regalando il mediterraneo ai turchi, il che è una vergogna.

Però vabbè, quando dicevo queste cose anni fa mi dicevano fossi un guerrafondaio fascista, oggi mi dicono che sono l'opposto, che ci vuoi fare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto notizia da confermare, prendetela per quello che è.
> 
> *La Cina avrebbe sospeso l'importazione di petrolio russo in accordo a quanto pattuito al G20 con le altre nazioni.*
> 
> Se confermato una bella botta per la Russia dal punto di vista politico.



Continueranno ad importare sottobanco, proprio come fa l'Italia e le altre nazioni UE con il gas


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il vero vincitore di questa guerra alla fine sarà la Cina, come fu per il COVID.


Mi rammarico.. il vero obiettivo è la Cina
il rammarico è che non l'avete ancora capito..

Va bhe.. aspetterete quando saranno loro i cattivi del mondo  poi si ripeterà il processo..

sulla atomica neanche loro sapevano i suoi reali effetti.. aggravante e vedendolo.. l'hanno rifatto


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi rammarico.. il vero obiettivo è la Cina
> il rammarico è che non l'avete ancora capito..
> 
> Va bhe.. aspetterete quando saranno loro i cattivi del mondo  poi si ripeterà il processo..
> sulla atomica neanche loro sapevano i suoi reali effetti.. aggravante e vedendolo.. l'hanno rifatto


La Cina è già l'antagonista principale dell'Occidente, mi sembrava chiarissimo questo.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non siamo padroni del Mediterraneo perché per decenni abbiamo avuto governi che non hanno avuto la minima voglia di impegnare l'Italia nel ruolo di potenza regionale nel Mediterraneo.
> 
> Per farlo poi mancano anche i soldi, devi investire nel settore militare per esercitare direttamente o indirettamente la tua forza.
> 
> ...



E su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.

E, senza polemica, per riallacciarmi ai post nell'altro thread, forse qualcuno sta pesantemente influendo sui governi nostrani affinché questa modalità operativa proceda indisturbata.

Non si tratta di essere guerrafondai, ma di proteggersi adeguatamente contro chi è guerrafondaio, spesso anche ***senza usare direttamente le armi***.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Cina è già l'antagonista principale dell'Occidente, mi sembrava chiarissimo questo.


Guerra.. finito indebolimento della Russia
si andrà contro la Cina.. ma è chiaro se lo accettate..
chi si merita veramente estinzione..

Almeno dal il mio punto di vista
il fatto è che ci sono più razze animali a rischio estinzione, e francamente loro non se lo meritano..
noi se collaboriamo si..


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Guerra.. finita indebolimento della Russia
> si andrà contro la Cina.. ma è chiaro se lo accettate..
> chi si merita veramente estinzione..
> 
> ...


La Cina attuale è una nazione più di commercianti che guerrieri, possono tranquillamente strangolare l'economia occidentale senza muovere un carro armato. 

Questo perché siamo stati talmente idioti che abbiamo delegato la nostra produzione industriale ad una nazione che pensavamo di poter tenere sotto controllo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Cina attuale è una nazione più di commercianti che guerrieri, possono tranquillamente strangolare l'economia occidentale senza muovere un carro armato.
> 
> Questo perché siamo stati talmente idioti che abbiamo delegato la nostra produzione industriale ad una nazione che pensavamo di poter tenere sotto controllo.


e questo non lo discuto..
va a anche detto che facendolo ci finirebbe dentro anche lei.. se no fidati avrebbero già fatto.. come ho anche visto che sono anni che si armano, perché non sono scemi e il paladino americano non fa nulla per nascondere le sue intenzioni.. oppure credi che crolli tutto e loro vadano a gonfie vele col il futuro?

Il mondo è fottutamente globalizzato!
ecco perché parlo di un reset cercato..
e che alla popolazione non dicono un fico secco

Per l'Ucraina!!
intanto la Turchia e il dittatore fa quello che gli pare  nello stesso tempo dei malvagi Russi
ma loro possono.. si.. si...


----------



## hakaishin (24 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non sto giustificando nulla, ma estrapolare gli eventi storici e giudicarli con gli "occhi" di oggi è esattamente la stessa identica cosa che fanno gli idioti della cancel culture, ne più ne meno.


Ok certo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Novembre 2022)

È un po' come vedere le nazioni che vengono gettate in un burrone,per poi finire in quello stesso burrone poco dopo .. giosci?

Ti consoli averlo fatto senza un carro armato?
Mha


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2022)

*Polonia cede alle pressioni di Cina e USA, non trasferisce più i caccia Mig all'Ucraina come promesso*
*
*
*The Spectator*


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2022)

*moglie di Zelensky alla BBC:*

*"Mi manca il mio Volodymyr.*

*Il 90% degli ucraini è disposto a stare al freddo per tre anni per la possibilità di entrare nell'UE"*


neanche mesi di piattaforma unica mediatica portano a questo risultato, neppure se lo chiedi solo ai mezzi polacchi del confine ad ovest
facile parlare con il culo protetto dal primo giorno all'estero


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *moglie di Zelensky alla BBC:*
> 
> *"Mi manca il mio Volodymyr.*
> 
> ...


criminali, e che belle le live a maniche corte del marito


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *moglie di Zelensky alla BBC:*
> 
> *"Mi manca il mio Volodymyr.*
> 
> *Il 90% degli ucraini è disposto a stare al freddo per tre anni per la possibilità di entrre nell'UE"*


In tre anni quel 90% diventa il 30 %
il resto diventeranno dei surgelati 

Io bho


----------



## vota DC (25 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Cina attuale è una nazione più di commercianti che guerrieri, possono tranquillamente strangolare l'economia occidentale senza muovere un carro armato.
> 
> Questo perché siamo stati talmente idioti che abbiamo delegato la nostra produzione industriale ad una nazione che pensavamo di poter tenere sotto controllo.


Non producono né inventano granché considerato il loro numero. Il problema è unicamente interno perché loro hanno sempre gli infiltrati che giocano di sponda tipo i democratici che li hanno protetti all'inverosimile per attaccare Trump durante il covid mentre non esiste nessun cinese che farebbe la stessa cosa in Cina ai danni del proprio presidente.


----------



## Andris (27 Novembre 2022)

*secondo il Robert Lansing Institute, che afferma di avere fonti di alto rango militare russo, Putin sarebbe stufo dell'atteggiamento di Lukashenko che continua a non schierare i propri soldati in Ucraina.
Ci sono due scenari: uno è un finto attentato con prove finte per accusare Ucraina o Polonia, così da costringerlo ad entrare in guerra sul campo, l'altro è la sua uccisione.*


Adnkronos


povero Batka, lo sanzionano senza che sia in guerra o ora rischia di finire a piedi dritti


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo il Robert Lansing Institute, che afferma di avere fonti di alto rango militare russo, Putin sarebbe stufo dell'atteggiamento di Lukashenko che continua a non schierare i propri soldati in Ucraina.
> Ci sono due scenari: uno è un finto attentato con prove finte per accusare Ucraina o Polonia, così da costringerlo ad entrare in guerra sul campo, l'altro è la sua uccisione.*
> 
> 
> Adnkronos



Oggi è improvvisamente morto il Ministro degli Esteri bielorusso


----------



## Andris (27 Novembre 2022)

*Zelensky furioso con il sindaco pugile di Kiev per ritardi e misure insufficienti:*

*"Molti cittadini di Kiev sono rimasti senza elettricità per più di 20 o addirittura 30 ore*

*Ci sono pochi rifugi di soccorso per i 3 milioni di abitanti della capitale, molte lamentele dei cittadini*

*C'è ancora del lavoro da fare riguardo elettricità, riscaldamento, acqua, soccorso, internet*

*I residenti di Kiev hanno bisogno di maggiore protezione"*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oggi è improvvisamente morto il Ministro degli Esteri bielorusso


La campagna sono stati i russi è già partita?
ovviamente doveva incontrare il ministro degli esteri russo eh... momento adatto per un omicidio


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> La campagna sono stati i russi è già partita?



Si, scontatissima.
Vedremo


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe sapere discernere tra i contesti, tra seconda guerra mondiale e quello che sta accadendo oggi penso ci sia un abisso di differenza o no?
> 
> Tra il periodo finale di un conflitto mondiale sanguinoso *(dove comunque sono i giapponesi ad iniziare le ostilità nel pacifico)* ed una guerra condotta nel 2022 con un mondo diverso ed una guerra che la Russia ha iniziato.
> 
> ...


Questa è decontestualizzazione bella e buona, e lo sai.

Il Giappone ha effettivamente attaccato Pearl Harbor, ma lo fece in risposta alla politica USA che da anni aveva messo su un embargo sul petrolio e forniva armi a Chang Kai Shek nella Seconda Guerra Sino-Giapponese, che era un conflitto del tutto locale.

In sostanza, gli USA fecero ingerenza senza essere in guerra, militarmente parlando, con il Giappone, cercando di trascinarlo nel conflitto per distruggerlo, in quanto era la più forte potenza dell'Asia che da tempo aveva assunto posizioni opposte al controllo europeo e americano degli stati del continente.
Esattamente la STESSA politica che hanno fatto in Ucraina fin dai tempi della Rivoluzione Arancione, e lo stesso tipo di sostegno che viene fornito a Kiev.

L'unica differenza tra quel periodo e questo è che Mosca ha dalla sua le risorse energetiche necessarie per evitare la guerra totale e focalizzarsi sull'Ucraina, cosa che il Giappone non aveva.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo il Robert Lansing Institute, che afferma di avere fonti di alto rango militare russo, Putin sarebbe stufo dell'atteggiamento di Lukashenko che continua a non schierare i propri soldati in Ucraina.
> Ci sono due scenari: uno è un finto attentato con prove finte per accusare Ucraina o Polonia, così da costringerlo ad entrare in guerra sul campo, l'altro è la sua uccisione.*
> 
> 
> ...


alla fine Lucascemo è un buono™


----------



## ignaxio (27 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo il Robert Lansing Institute, che afferma di avere fonti di alto rango militare russo, Putin sarebbe stufo dell'atteggiamento di Lukashenko che continua a non schierare i propri soldati in Ucraina.
> Ci sono due scenari: uno è un finto attentato con prove finte per accusare Ucraina o Polonia, così da costringerlo ad entrare in guerra sul campo, l'altro è la sua uccisione.*
> 
> 
> ...


‪Sarebbe molto divertente se la Bielorussa anticipasse tutti chiedendo l’ingresso alla NATO  ‬


----------

